# Starter Fert?



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

What's a good starter fert to use? Organic and Non-Org? Can I use Milo since it has Phosphorus as long as I drop it at .5lbs per 1k?

Thx


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I prefer scotts starter with weed preventer, the blue bag, active ingredient is mesotrione. It kills and prevents many weeds but allows the grass to grow. For cool season lawns and not fine fescue tho.


----------



## phil (Jul 24, 2017)

I agree with GrassDaddy that this is a good product, but I did have some issue with whitening of existing grass in a very recent overseed two weeks ago. Not everywhere, just some small areas here and there. It may have been poa that I didn't recognize, but I also have some fine fescue that, as GrassDaddy said, is susceptible to some whitening as well.

Good news, though. It's been two weeks, and I just mowed today. There's almost no trace of whitened grass anywhere in my lawn anymore including in any areas that are more heavy fine fescue. The lawn looks absolutely great, and I've seen a noticeable decrease of the few weeds lingering in my lawn.

I applied the Scott's at 3/4 bag rate along with Milo the very same day at full bag rate (I usually go more than the bag rate for Milo, but since there was plenty of N form the Scott's Starter Fert, I went lighter than usual).


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

I have Tall Fescue, not sure if it susceptible to the Scotts. I was going to use a Lesco 18-24-12. The have it at a local nursery. 
Should I be more concerned with the N rate or the P?

Also would the Milo be ok to use as a starter. I just like using organics since I'm new to this and dont want to burn the lawn or damage the soil.


----------



## phil (Jul 24, 2017)

I like to use organics a lot as well, but I do apply a synthetic in the spring and fall in order to get a heavy quick release of nitrogen. Milo is slow release which means new grass won't have that shot of N as readily available. Milo is absolutely awesome, but it's not really a starter fertilizer in the traditional sense.

With the Lesco you mentioned, just make sure that you follow the directions on the bag. You shouldn't burn the lawn if you're careful NOT to go beyond the bag rate. You can even go a little light if you want and you'll still get great results. And of course make sure to water it in afterward.

As far as the phosphorous, I believe in New York you can apply it so long as it's with seeding. I don't know how that works in other states. I apply Milo from March to October with no concern for phosphorous even when not overseeding.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I recently had success with an overseed using Scotts Starter Fertilizer (regular green bag) and Milorganite.


----------



## phil (Jul 24, 2017)

Yeah I agree @MarkAguglia - I had a lot of success recently as well. I'll likely use it again.


----------



## phil (Jul 24, 2017)

Oh sorry @MarkAguglia - I thought you meant the Soctt's Starter with Weed Preventer. Anyway, that's what I was referring ion my last post.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Going back to the original question, starter fertilizer is a marketing term. Most of them include phosphorus to help in root development. The ratio of phosphorus to nitrogen varies from brand to brand. It will all depend on what your soil needs.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> phosphorus to help in root development.


+1
The "conventional wisdom" is that the roots of new seedlings, not being very expansive and close to the surface can be aided by making phosphorous, potassium and N easily available for them to access. I can't say if Milo would provide that in a timely manor. N should be from an ammonium source as young turf uses a greater percentage of ammonium-N than nitrate until it "matures". I suppose that makes sense when you consider that most fresh OM is on the soil surface and the first step of deriving N from OM decay is ammonium-N.


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

Ok so I cut at 2" and dropped the seed. I used Lesco 18-24-12 at 2lb/1k for starter fert. Hope things work out


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

So I put the Starter fert down at 1lb per 1000...giving me about .36lb N and .5lb P. Thinking I should have double the rate. Yes or No...if so can I apply more or just roll with the Milo at this point? Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can if the soil needs the phosphorus.


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> You can if the soil needs the phosphorus.


Milo or the Lesco Starter Fert i used?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Either. What would you use the lesco in the future? You could add 2lb/M of the lesco. If the temp drop, the Milo might take more time to break down.


----------

